# Penn Peerless No 9



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a pile of these reels sitting in the shop. Some look new, some not so new. I picked them up at yard sales over the years. I use a couple for pier fishing.

What is their intended use? I don't think are casting reels. Maybe a good trolling reel for spanish or something? I just wondered.

What are they worth?

Mullet


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Penn 9*

Finger - those things were the all time standard pier fishing reel around SE NC since the begining of time. I'll bet they have caught more spots and bluefish than any other reel made. There were more than a few kings caught on them with the old float rigs as well. I guess they fell by the wayside with the times, but they are still great little reels.

Bill


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I've got two of them, on old 8' Eagle Claw Granger rods. I take 'em fishin' from time to time, and they work very well. I keep 'em full of 15# mono, and they'll sling the heck out of a 2 oz. double drop bottom rig.

Slow retrieve, but I think it's cool to do it "Old School" sometimes in this age of 6 to 1 ratios, magnets, and all the other high tech crap.

Take out a couple, clean 'em up and USE THEM. You'll enjoy it, i promise.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I was fishing CB in March with a Peerless no. 9 on an old 8' 8" Shakespear rod. Picked up the combo at a garage sale. Was catching skates on the night tide...when something big hit. When I set the hook, it blew the rod out right under the cork just forward of the reel seat. Missed the fish (whatever it was) and ruined that fishing rod. It split the fiberglass so hard the cork handle exploded. Love that little Peerless, I'm gonna have to find a different rod to put it on...


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

if you look at ebay, they sell for very cheap...most of them not hitting the $30 mark...The ones that do hit that mark are new in the box...Some of them go for as little as $10


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

Clean and lube those reels and keep a couple for parts. Use them for piers and bridges or for bottom fishing from boats. 

I have a Penn 10. Kind of like a Peerless 9 on steroids. The ten has ball bearings and is mag tuned. I have not used it yet but plan to use it on piers and bridges. 

I also have a Penn 209 which is the big brother of your Penn 9. I am going to use the 209 on bridges and piers.

I would like to know what would be a good rod a Penn 9 or 10?


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I have a pile of these reels sitting in the shop. Some look new, some not so new. I picked them up at yard sales over the years. I use a couple for pier fishing.
> 
> What is their intended use? I don't think are casting reels. Maybe a good trolling reel for spanish or something? I just wondered.
> 
> ...


 They are casting reels, pier reels, boat reels. The r.p.m. is limited by the level wind. Put the small magnets in with the alluminum spool and you'll swear that its an expensive reel.


----------

